
Amazon to open office in Minneapolis - projectileboy
http://www.startribune.com/amazon-to-open-tech-office-in-downtown-minneapolis/382322341/
======
projectileboy
Target and Best Buy are both headquertered in Minneapolis. Seems like this is
less about finding new talent and more about disrupting Target and Best Buy by
pilfering their best developers.

